
The University Tries Its Students: Case Histories from the CRR File (1980) - luu
https://www.thecrimson.com/article/1980/12/17/the-university-tries-its-students-case/
======
TheAsprngHacker
Mark Liberman is the professor mentioned in this recent thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22975907](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22975907)

